# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Tender Frauds - Hardware Industry

## SCW

Almost weekly I receive fraudulent quotation and tender requests from various "government departments".

I have decided to list them here every time I receive them, with any relevant information, addresses and numbers that relate, in the hopes that I might save some honest traders their hard earned cash.

Although not difficult to spot, over eager suppliers could get caught out.

The general pattern is as follows -
First you receive a phone call requesting confirmation of your contact details - often as listed on the CSD.This can be followed up with a call from the "department" to notify you that you will be mailed a request to quote/tender.You receive an email, that at a glance looks legit, from the "department". Always hover your mouse over the senders address to see the actual address - which often is similar to the real contact for the genuine department.The email contains a .pdf RFQ for the required item and all the normal tender documents.The item requested will often have a very specific part or model number - the purpose of this is to lead you to a fake supplier's site when Googling, often set up a couple of days or weeks earlier.Google results will often show only this fake site, or more recently several free business listing or classified sites that ultimately lead to the same fake site. In my experience 99% of these fake sites and listed address and contact numbers are in the Cape - maybe deliberate as I am based in Limpopo.A call to the supplier confirms they have stock, you receive a quotation.You then receive a call or email from the "department" saying the order is urgent. This is followed by an "official" order.The "supplier" confirms they can deliver direct to the department and requests a 50% deposit, if paid this will be the last you hear of them.

Simple giveaways are
The "almost" government email addresses (something like supplychain@dohs-gov.co.za or tenders@transnet-headoffice.co.za). A good check is to put domain name (everything behind the @ sign) into a "who is" website like http://co.za/whois.shtml to see who actually registered the site.Very specific part and model numbers on the requested items.Generic and often flawed supplier websites.Poorly made/copied "official orders".

Some of these scams involve enough money to break a small business - I hope listing them here will be of help.

----------

AndyD (12-Sep-17), Dave A (13-Sep-17), Dr Thomas (16-Jan-18), kavesh (01-Aug-18)

----------


## SCW

Transnet scam - RFQ-F3K BASCON SOLAR GEYSER

Reply email used - tenderbids@transnet.netActual email used - tenderbids@transnet-headoffice.co.zaContact details listed - Supply Chain Management Directorate, For enquiries contact: LERATO MOLOI, Address Inyanda House2, 15 Girton Road Parktown, Johannesburg, South Africa. Tel:   +27 11 037 0325 Fax:   +27 86 600 3059 Email: tenderbids@transnet-headoffice.co.zaContact domain registered to - 2a. registrant: John Gumberine. 2b. registrantpostaladdress: 42 Section Street Paarden ,Eiland , Cape Town, 8000, ZA. 2j. registrantphone: +27.218271777 2k. registrantfax: +27.218271777 2l. registrantemail: doctorkaayi@gmail.com.Supplier website - http://www.calcorpgroup.co.za/portfo...e-solar-water/Supplier domain registered to - 2a. registrant: John Gumberine. 2b. registrantpostaladdress: 42 Section Street Paarden ,Eiland , Cape Town, 8000, ZA. 2j. registrantphone: +27.218271777 2k. registrantfax: +27.218271777 2l. registrantemail: doctorkaayi@gmail.com.

----------


## Justloadit

To do business with any of the SOEs, requires you to be registered with them, and have a vendor number. It also requires you to jump over a number of hoops, including SARS tax clearance, occupational health clearance, etc.

Getting an email out of the blue for request to quote, supply, tender from any of the SOEs and you have not registered, raises a red flag immediately that it is a scam.

I get requests quite regularly, and I have never registered, neither do I to do business with them, as my terms are COD, or deposit with order.

----------


## SCW

Product - HATRO PUMP SPK70
Email address used to send scam RFQ - info@gov-daff.co.za
Domain registration details for gov-daff.co.za - 1a. domain: gov-daff.co.za / 1c. Registrar : 1API GmbH / 2a. registrant: Matrotek Traders / 2b. registrantpostaladdress: Port Elizabeth, Port Elizabeth, Eastern Cape / 2j. registrantphone  : +27.637965541 / 2k. registrantfax : +1.4806242598 / 2l. registrantemail : matrotek.traders@gmail.com
Contact details given - Tel: +27 (0) 12 770 8005 / Fax: +27 (0) 86 604 5011
Fake suppliers web address - http://hatrowaterpumps.blogspot.co.za/   and http://dacoplastraders.com/hatropumps.html
FaKe supplier physical address - 33 studebaker street, Markman Industrial, Port Elizabeth, 6210 South Africa, Tel:+27(0) 418 186 970, Mob: +27(0) 812 190 533
Email: mail@dacoplastraders.com

----------


## SCW

PRODUCT - MVP16 350W COMMERCIAL FLOOD LIGHT
Scam Department - Dept of human settlements
Scam contact - Sindisiwe Ngxongo, Supply Chain Management, Physical Address, 240 Justice Mohammed Street, Pretoria Central, 0002, Telephone: +27 12 752 620, Fax: +27 86 605 8426.
Email address used to send scam RFQ - sindisiwe.ngxongo@dhsgovza.co
Domain address for email -  @dhsgovza.co. Columbia registered. Details hidden
Fake supplier web address - https://jpnglobalelectric.com/produc...-flood-lights/

----------


## Dave A

PRODUCT - MT Drive Systems Motors D445
Scam Department - Department of Water & Sanitation
Scam contact - SHIRLEY MODIBA. Tel : 012 743 6712
Email address used to send scam RFQ - shirley.modiba@dwas-govt.co.za
Fake supplier web address - kraben.co.za
As of yesterday the site was working. As of this morning it's an empty Wordpress site.

Checking up on the registration details of both websites, they are both registered and hosted by Imaginet.

----------

SCW (21-Sep-17)

----------


## SCW

SCAM PRODUCT  BQR90 SOLAR LIGHT
Scam department  Rural development and land reform
Scam department  contact  Patience Legae
Scam department details   patiencelegae@drdlfsa-gov.org.za  012 770 2231  086 538 3937
Scam department domain registration details - Registrant ID: JAYH41448. Registrant Name: Jay Herbal. Registrant Organization: None. Registrant Street: 25 Twinbrow House. Cnr Wanderers and Noorde. Registrant City: Johannesburg. Registrant State/Province: Gauteng. Registrant Postal Code: 2000. Registrant Country: ZA. Registrant Phone: +27.812427000. Registrant Fax: +27.812427000. Registrant Email: prof.jayherbal@gmail.com

Scam supplier  Ceejay Lights and Trading Projects
Scam supplier website - http://www.ceejaylights.co.za/
Scam supplier contact - North Gate Business Park, Gold Street , Brooklyn  7405, Cape Town, South Africa. 021 813 9209, 021 827 1122, Fax: 086 666 7340
Scam supplier domain registration details - 1a. domain: ceejaylights.co.za   2a. registrant: Ceejay Matoke   2b. registrantpostaladdress: 25 Twinbrow House, 21 Wanderers Street & Noord Street,Johannesburg, Gauteng, 2000, ZA   2j. registrantphone: +27.837448827 2k. registrantfax: +27.837448827 2l. registrantemail: ceejaymatoke@gmail.com

----------


## SCW

SCAM PRODUCT  PS400 THERMAL SOLAR GEYSER
Scam department  Deptartment of energy
Scam department contact  Isabel Nkosi
Scam department details  supplychain@energydept-gov.co.za  012 743 5130  086 609 0430
Scam department domain registration details - Registrant ID: 1API GmbH. Registrant Name: xander khozal. Registrant Street: 187 Goodwood, ,Cape Twon, Western Cape, 8000, ZA. Registrant Phone: +27.0604859748 2k. registrantfax: +1.4806242598 2l. registrantemail: depenergy7@gmail.com
Scam supplier  Sahara Solar Company
Scam supplier website -http://saharasolar.co.za/
Scam supplier contact - Unit 81, Maitland Industrial Park 733 Vootrekker Road, Maitland, Cape Town, 7405. Tel: 021 813 6167, Cell: 063 543 1994, Fax: 086 665 3740, Email:sales@saharasolar.co.za
Scam supplier domain registration details - 1a. domain: saharasolar.co.za 2a. registrant: Sostern Gutsa 2b. registrantpostaladdress: Office 713 , 7th floor. 26 Brown Street., P.O. Box 25186, , Nelspruit, Mpumalanga, 1200, ZA  2j. registrantphone: +27.603293759  2l. registrantemail: sales@infinityminds.co.za

----------


## Xahumba

I think I have been duped by this thugs. BQR90 solar light , Ceejaylight  from Capetown working together with Rural development in Pretoria,

----------


## Justloadit

So what is the story?

----------


## Blurock

National Treasury has issued numerous warnings about scams.
There are numerous syndicates that copy and paste logos from Govt Departments and then never pay.
Check all orders with the departments mentioned and check e-mail addresses before releasing any goods. :Batman:

----------


## SCW

SCAM PRODUCT - ALCA GAS CYLINDERS
SCAM DEPARTMENT - DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SERVICES AND ADMINISTRATION
SCAM CONTACT - tenderbids@dpsa-gov.co.za - 012 770 6334 / 012 771 3004 - Fax +27 086 571 8231
SCAM PRODUCT WEBSITE - http://alcagascylinders.co.za/
SCAM DEPARTMENT AND SUPPLIER WEBSITE REGISTRATION DETAILS - Sendi Marvin - phone: +27.651395727   fax: +27.651395727   email: landmarksupplies1@gmail.com

----------


## SCW

SCAM PRODUCT - TS23 WATER PUMP
SCAM DEPARTMENT - TOURISM
SCAM CONTACT - ENQUIRIES: Nadine Phillips (Procurement) TELEPHONE: 27 12 771 2711 FAX: 086 567 5943 EMAIL: tenders@tourismgov.org
SCAM PRODUCT WEBSITE - http://www.bidcodistributors.co.za
SCAM DEPARTMENT WEBSITE REGISTRATION DETAILS -  abduyasin2010@gmail.com 
SCAM PRODUCT WEBSITE REGISTRATION DETAILS - johhanes philps   karimsema7@gmail.com   061 443 7326

----------


## SCW

SCAM PRODUCT - TXV 387 UNDERSEA TENSIONERS
SCAM DEPARTMENT - SAA
SCAM CONTACT - ENQUIRIES: Eric Ngema (Procurement) TELEPHONE: Tel+27 11 023 6377  E-orders@saairwaystech.com
SCAM PRODUCT WEBSITE - http://www.multiquipsuppliers.co.za/ 27 087 551 0605
SCAM PRODUCT WEBSITE REGISTRATION DETAILS - thabisile happy ntuli   +27.784453982   multiquipsuppliers@gmail.com
SCAM DEPARTMENT WEBSITE REGISTRATION DETAILS - HIDDEN - REGISTERED VIA Privacy Hero Inc

----------


## SCW

SCAM PRODUCT - DTS42K CUTTING DISC
SCAM DEPARTMENT - DEPT OF SOCIAL DEVELOPMENT
SCAM CONTACT - UNATHI KHUMALO, Tel: 012 753 0889, Fax: 086 598 0616, Email: unathi.dsd@dep-gov.org.za
SCAM PRODUCT WEBSITE - http://www.stcengineering.co.za
SCAM PRODUCT WEBSITE REGISTRATION DETAILS - 1a. domain: stcengineering.co.za  1c. Registrar: Webspacebar 2a. registrant: Tazmin Meyer 38 Mill Road, Bellvile South, Cape Town, Western Cape, 7150, ZA 2j. registrantphone: +27.0787045219 2k. registrantfax: +27.0787045219 2l. registrantemail: meyertaz@webmail.co.za
SCAM SUPPLIER DETAILS - info@stcengineering.co.za - sales@stcengineering.co.za -Physical Address: 2 Louis Glassman Road Paarden Eiland Cape Town 7405

----------


## Dave A

Scam product: B2K15 300L Thermosiphon Solar Geyser

The scam provider site - http://www.conquetecdistributors.co....ar-Geyser.html

The scam email - 

Subject: RE:REQUEST FOR QUOTATION

Good day Sir/Madam, 

Find below attached request for quotation, 

Supply: B2K15 300L Thermosiphon Solar Geyser.

 Kind Regards.

ENQUIRIES:  Noleen Johnson (Procurement) 
TELEPHONE: +27 12 753 7718
FAX: 086 571 1331
EMAIL: procurement@doh-gov.org.za

ADDRESS:
CIVITAS BULDING , 
Cnr Thabo Sehume & Struben Street 
Private Bag X 828, 
PRETORIA 0001


An observation - the email comes with a pdf attachment of 621KB. That's quite a big attachment!

----------

SCW (01-Jun-18)

----------


## Mezie

These appear to be everywhere. We were defrauded to R200,000.00 and our sales department gets loads of these. We have to be extremely careful no

----------


## Sollie

Mariam Night
Department of Human Settlements
Govan Mbeki House 240 Justice Mahomed Street Sunnyside Pretoria, 0002
TEL: 0127701189
FAX: 086723910
biancamasoga@dhs-gove.org.za
mariamnight@dhs-gove.org.za

RFQ DHS2018/1110
T67T Hybrid solar system


SIPHOMA ENGINEERING
http://siphomaengineering.co.za/ (stolen from http://www.soherwardi.com)
021 829 7744
Email : sales@siphomaengineering.co.za
3 Bradford close,
Airport Industria.
Cape Town.
Code: 8000

----------


## Africanify

I really wonder how people keep falling for all these cheap scams. This is 21st century for crying out loud! You've got to be smart or risk getting dubbed. As simple as that.

----------


## SCW

Suddenly loads of these scam RFQs coming from addresses ending in @dwa-gov.org.za - block the whole domain if you have the option.

----------


## Blurock

Please note a govt dept will never send you an email with a request to tender or a purchase order. Tenders are advertised and you have to purchase or collect the tender document.
There are also scams where people copy emails of existing construction or bigger companies, but if you look at it closely, the emails are not the same and have additional names added.
We have received a purchase order from such a scammer and when we asked them to fill a credit application, we received a completed form with the ID's and signatures of the directors within an hour. Also copies of all the CIPIC documents. This for a listed company!  A call to the financial director confirmed that this was a scam and the matter was handed over to the police.

----------

